# Dawna's first Tuna!!!!!!



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Well,

I had a charter today and my better half Dawna.... most members here know her as Deebo, was invited to go offshore fishing with her great friend Jennyand her husband Jay today. Deebo was super excited to go and actually beat me out the door this morning. 

Anyway,

From what she has told me in a some what excited state... She hooked a White Marlin first thing this morning and had the hooks pull. They later found a school of beauiful BF Tuna. Dawna and Jenny both landed their personal first ever Tuna. I just wanted to thank Jay for first off returning my girl home to me safely....... but also with the biggest smile I have seen on her face in a long time.... Here are a few pics 










Here's Deebo cheesing it up for the camera!!!!










D's first ever BFT..... Thank You JAy!!!!!










Here's the man that made it all happen... Thanks a million Jay, I owe you one brother!!!!!










Jenny and D with their fish!!!!!!!!:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:letsdrink


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice catch, congrats to all.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice trip! Looks like sashimi tonight!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *jigslinger (8/23/2009)*Nice trip! Looks like sashimi tonight!












Well....Grilled Tuna for sure...... and yes I'm in trouble for posting this pic before she got to take a shower :banghead


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

She didn't eat the heart??


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *jigslinger (8/23/2009)*She didn't eat the heart??[/q
> 
> No............ she didn't eat the heart........What do we do now??


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I ever tell you how much I like Sushi.....That is awesome Dawna AKA Deebo!!!! Brad she is gonna end up kicking your ass on the water if she keeps it up!!!! That is way way way cool!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Well.... I figure two Capt's in the family is twice as profitable as one!!!!!!!!!!!! At least that's how my math works...LOL.....


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Brad K (8/23/2009)*Well.... I figure two Capt's in the family is twice as profitable as one!!!!!!!!!!!! At least that's how my math works...LOL.....


As Long as I can barter bbq for fishing.....lol That is just way way cool brother. I am so happy for her!!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *amberj (8/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Brad K (8/23/2009)*Well.... I figure two Capt's in the family is twice as profitable as one!!!!!!!!!!!! At least that's how my math works...LOL.....
> ...


DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

nice fish good job!! good eating


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:doh:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:doh


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Way to go Deebo!!! Great report and pics!


----------



## Extra Point (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey man, first of all Dawna is one hell of an angler.She can fish with me and Jenny anytime.I had more fun watching those two get bowed up on the tunas. The funny thing was when we missed the white we didn't let him eat long enough.All Dawna could say was I just got excited and all I could do was laugh.Bradit was a great day and wish we could have gotten to fish together but there will beplenty more opportunities.The rod you built Dawna is awesome and would like to order a couple myself. All in all we had great time and can't wait to do it again. 

Jay

26Hydra-sports cc 

Twin 225 E-techs


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats Dawna!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Extra Point (8/24/2009)*Hey man, first of all Dawna is one hell of an angler.She can fish with me and Jenny anytime.I had more fun watching those two get bowed up on the tunas. The funny thing was when we missed the white we didn't let him eat long enough.All Dawna could say was I just got excited and all I could do was laugh.Bradit was a great day and wish we could have gotten to fish together but there will beplenty more opportunities.The rod you built Dawna is awesome and would like to order a couple myself. All in all we had great time and can't wait to do it again.
> 
> Jay
> 
> ...




Thanks for the kind words Jay!!! We will be hooking up real soon fortrip!!!!1


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is awesome. She likes to fish.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Great report, There is nothing more beautiful then seeing women fishing...


----------

